# Presents..



## ourmanflint (2 May 2014)

My girlfriend just got back from visiting her family in Thailand and she brought me back as requested a big bag of catappa leaves from the tree near her house, her family couldn't believe how us stupid farangs (foreigners) actually pay good money for leaves to put in our tanks, and a surprise snack for me. Funny sense of humour she has.


----------



## Lindy (2 May 2014)

eeeek! Thats not too bad, it could have been rat on a stick from a road side vender....


----------



## ourmanflint (2 May 2014)

Dont knock rat on a stick too quickly! 
I'm sure I've had my fair share over the years, bamboo rat is tastier and cleaner!


----------



## Lindy (2 May 2014)

Ha, i'm sure it's lovely but when I saw them it just made me think of the pet rats I used to keep.


----------



## dw1305 (2 May 2014)

Hi all, 





ldcgroomer said:


> eeeek! Thats not too bad


 But what do the Gouramis taste like? and if that is "original flavour", what other flavours do they come in? 

"Crispy Gourami" could be the next big thing in food, Tapas bars and Crispy Duck could be swept aside in a blizzard of "Gourami_U_like" and "McGourami". 

Even if they don't sweep the country entirely, they could surely capture the "pork scratchings" and "Twiglets" market?

cheers Darrel


----------



## NattyAntlers (2 May 2014)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,  But what do the Gouramis taste like? and if that is "original flavour", what other flavours do they come in?



Fish probably, that's why its original flavour although there is most likely lots of Nam pla in there too there usually is and in my experience of Thai snacks the other flavours will be either sweet or hot or maybe both.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (2 May 2014)

Gourami scratchings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ourmanflint (2 May 2014)

Gourami are not my favourite fish snack I must admit. In Thailand they do make an amazing salad of tiny whole dried fish, that's crunchy and fiery hot/sour, not sure what it's called though.


----------



## MikeC1408 (2 May 2014)

KFG


----------



## Lee Sweeting (2 May 2014)

I love Thailand. Defiantly my favourite place to visit. The people are amazing and the country is astonishingly beautiful. Such a great place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (2 May 2014)

Hi all, 


> Gourami are not my favourite fish snack I must admit.


 I'm still going to corner the entire UK "dried Gourami" market, 





> and in my experience of Thai snacks the other flavours will be either sweet or hot or maybe both


 This is where Gouramis have the advantage, surely natural "Licorice" and "Chocolate" flavours are too good to miss out on.  





> In Thailand they do make an amazing salad of tiny whole dried fish, that's crunchy and fiery hot/sour, not sure what it's called though.


Chilli Chilli Raspbora? 

Cheers Darrel


----------



## EnderUK (2 May 2014)

Mine heard you,


----------



## Jan Larsen (31 Aug 2014)

Loving that Gourami's face there "You do WHAT?" Aw heell no! Imma just stay in here till this silly fad dies down.


----------



## mr. luke (31 Aug 2014)

'Anabantoid crisps- the betta choice'


----------



## Jan Larsen (31 Aug 2014)

"P(r)oecilla(s) - once you pop you can't stop"

I know it's genus jumping. But I couldn't really come up with a good one. And I guess it's more like once one of them 'pops' really heh.


----------



## dw1305 (31 Aug 2014)

Hi all, 





mr. luke said:


> 'Anabantoid crisps- the betta choice'


 Pure class, but probably wasted on the average punter.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Jan Larsen (31 Aug 2014)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,  Pure class, but probably wasted on the average punter.
> 
> cheers DArrel


I dunno, you Brits are pretty adventurous with your crisps, before I emigrated sour cream and onion had recently gotten on the scene, before that it was salt, salt+pepper or paprika basically. Well and obviously we called them 'chips' or 'franske kartofler' not crisps.  - I remember being absolutely _stunned_ at the variety of flavours available, and perplexed by bags with smaller bags inside of them.


----------

